# Is Travis Rice's board a wide?



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Why do you care what his boot size is, stalker


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Do you ever have anything to offer? 

Considering everybody and their brother have varied theories and opinions on board width and boot size, I'd like to know what Travis Rice actually rides. Unless you think he doesn't know what he's doing.


----------



## Nerozor (Dec 2, 2011)

I would asume T.Rice used a 10-11 size boot. And yes your correct that the his pro model boards are wider then the TRS for example.

I personally have only ridden wide boards the last 4 years. However, I use 11 size boots which will work fine with a regular.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

If you havn't noticed, I only reply like a dick to people posting stupid shit

And you sir, have a stupid ass question.

After offering a ton of advice and knowledge for 3 seasons, I have little patience for stupidity here anymore 

What the hell does it matter if Rice rides a wide, or has big feet.... Seriously

Rice could rip it up on any board, because he's a badass. Asking what width his board is makes no difference. Again, stupid ass question


----------



## Himynameissean (Oct 20, 2011)

Let me explain his logic. 

1) Size 10 Boot
2) I like that board 
3) Shit it looks like might be a little to wide for my {(1)Size 10 Boot} <---- P.E.M.D.A.S??? 
4) Maybe if I find out what size boot this guy wears, I can base my decision on purchasing said board on that information.


----------



## Ech0pl3x (Nov 11, 2011)

Milo303 said:


> I only reply like a dick to people posting stupid shit
> 
> 
> 
> After offering a ton of advice and knowledge for 3 seasons, I have little patience for stupidity here


Cool bro. don't like it, don't visit the site. But thanks foot letting us know you sob story no one cares about


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

Just to answer the original question, it's technically a midwide. 10 boots will be fine on it.

EDIT: I also feel like TR is really secretive about his other gear besides quiksilver and lib. i have no clue what kind of boots or bindings he rides.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

I don't know if he still does, but in that's it that's all, travis rode cartels...


----------



## rdot84 (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah it looks like he rides on cartels.

http://www3.pictures.zimbio.com/gi/Travis+Rice+World+Heli+Challenge+Extreme+Day+BV_i8vEBxMGl.jpg


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Himynameissean said:


> Let me explain his logic.
> 
> 1) Size 10 Boot
> 2) I like that board
> ...


I get his logic but it's flippin Rice... You think he rides a production width board? Maybe he does but Im guessing he gets what he wants..... I could be wrong but I think it's stupid to base something like this on a riders at his level


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Ech0pl3x said:


> Cool bro. don't like it, don't visit the site. But thanks foot letting us know you sob story no one cares about


Where exactly is the sob story?? Dude said I don't contribute and I told him why I have a lack of patience with stupid questions here. I don't expect you to understand, big one month member


----------



## SnowSource (Aug 21, 2011)

1. The board would be classified as Mid-Wide
2. Rice's shoe size? Uhhhh good for mid-wide
3. Rice rides the Prohpecy binding. He used to ride the Cartel. (Travis actually collaborated with Burton on the design of the Prophecy)
4. Milo303 is a cocksucker 
5. It hasn't snowed in Mammoth a single fucking inch in December and I'm pissed
6. Shaun White will fake an injury to get out of the "Supernatural" event in February


----------



## SnowSource (Aug 21, 2011)

Milo303 said:


> Where exactly is the sob story?? Dude said I don't contribute and I told him why I have a lack of patience with stupid questions here. I don't expect you to understand, big one month member


Are you suggesting that your snowboarding expertise are measured in months of tenure as a forum member? HAHAHAH - have been laid a single time since you joined? Get the fuck out of this thread - you offer nothing.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

SnowSource said:


> Are you suggesting that your snowboarding expertise are measured in months of tenure as a forum member? HAHAHAH - have been laid a single time since you joined? Get the fuck out of this thread - you offer nothing.


Can you not read what I typed?! Another new poster here, I wouldn't expect you to understand either. 

Once you're here for a while, you'll see the repetition of stupid questions over and over and over and over...

And if you ever gave a shit and helped 30 people with the same question only to have 30 more come with the same question and not use the search feature, you will bore of it as well.

Why do you care anyways? Have I gave you shit for having a stupid question also, I'm guessing


----------



## SnowSource (Aug 21, 2011)

Milo303 said:


> Can you not read what I typed?! Another new poster here, I wouldn't expect you to understand either.
> 
> Once you're here for a while, you'll see the repetition of stupid questions over and over and over and over...
> 
> ...


Still.... you offer nothing


----------



## ll IrOn CiTy ll (Feb 2, 2011)

Milo303 said:


> If you havn't noticed, I only reply like a dick to people posting stupid shit
> 
> And you sir, have a stupid ass question.
> 
> ...


Why are so so many trolls on this forum..I swear to god,Who would think being able to ride a snowboard would entitle you to be a total douch..???If this comment makes you that upset..one you DONT have to post..And two you should just hold your breath until you die.. cause thats some kid shit!


----------



## danm (Jan 16, 2010)

Milo303 said:


> I get his logic but it's flippin Rice... You think he rides a production width board? Maybe he does but Im guessing he gets what he wants..... I could be wrong but I think it's stupid to base something like this on a riders at his level


Ummm, yeah,... when you buy a T.Rice, you're getting the same board he rides... you just can't do it as well...


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

danm said:


> Ummm, yeah,... when you buy a T.Rice, you're getting the same board he rides... you just can't do it as well...


how do you know its the same board rice rides? he doesnt even ride anything but camber so that right there is different already.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

+ no magnatraction


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

WasatchMan said:


> + no magnatraction


bullshit....


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Qball said:


> bullshit....


yup, don't know if it's 100% true or not.

just have heard from (mostly reliable) sources that he doesn't have it..


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I've heard the rumor about the mtx, but I think that was only when it first came out, and now he rides a very mellow version of it. But AFAIK, the camber thing is totally true.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Nerozor said:


> I would asume T.Rice used a 10-11 size boot. And yes your correct that the his pro model boards are wider then the TRS for example.
> 
> I personally have only ridden wide boards the last 4 years. However, I use 11 size boots which will work fine with a regular.


How do you like riding a wide board?

I've been cramming my size 11 feet into size 10's for as long as I can remember, just so I can ride a reg size board. I'd like to go to 11's because it can get a little uncomfortable, but I've always been afraid that riding a wider board is going to have a significant difference in edge to edge transfer.


----------



## danm (Jan 16, 2010)

NWBoarder28 said:


> I've heard the rumor about the mtx, but I think that was only when it first came out, and now he rides a very mellow version of it. But AFAIK, the camber thing is totally true.


Nope, I've got some pretty reliable sources... he rides C2... same board you buy online, in the store, whatever...

BTW, go watch the first 2:10 of The Art of Flight...


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

You guys are all so full of shit. I hear they put unicorn piss in his board actually.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Qball said:


> You guys are all so full of shit. I hear they put unicorn piss in his board actually.


That was only on the 2009 version of his board wasn't it? I heard he's using rainbowtraction on the latest model, of which, the tech will be available to the masses 2014.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

fattrav said:


> That was only on the 2009 version of his board wasn't it? I heard he's using rainbowtraction on the latest model, of which, the tech will be available to the masses 2014.


oh shit i think you're right! I here they are experimenting with woolly mammoth semen for 2015


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Qball said:


> oh shit i think you're right! I here they are experimenting with woolly mammoth semen for 2015


That's what I heard, but they ended up using meteorite fibers instead because it is more environmentally friendly.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

BigmountainVMD said:


> That's what I heard, but they ended up using meteorite fibers instead because it is more environmentally friendly.


Thats actually a little bit of a half truth. My 2nd cousins friends uncle, Bobby, used to work at LibTech before he got fired cause he was caught with his dick in the board sanderer (whose name was Russel, apparently) and he told me that, yes, the meteorite fibers are a little more environmentally friendly, but the reason that they are using them is that Lib Tech actually traveled back in time and got their own Wooly Mammoth, and were employing a person to jack it off for the 2015 boards, but that person was drowned in a "work accident" and family members of the employee are now suing for damages. Meteorite fibers are proving a little more cost effective while Lib are battling court costs, and an automated Mammoth sized flesh-lite is manufactured.

Look out for the mammoth jizz in 2016/17.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

fattrav said:


> Thats actually a little bit of a half truth. My 2nd cousins friends uncle, Bobby, used to work at LibTech before he got fired cause he was caught with his dick in the board sanderer (whose name was Russel, apparently) and he told me that, yes, the meteorite fibers are a little more environmentally friendly, but the reason that they are using them is that Lib Tech actually traveled back in time and got their own Wooly Mammoth, and were employing a person to jack it off for the 2015 boards, but that person was drowned in a "work accident" and family members of the employee are now suing for damages. Meteorite fibers are proving a little more cost effective while Lib are battling court costs, and an automated Mammoth sized flesh-lite is manufactured.
> 
> Look out for the mammoth jizz in 2016/17.


Hey, I've been on this forum since 2007 and have helped literally millions of people decide which LIB to buy based on the magical materials used in Sequim and I am sick of noobs getting the unicorn piss / dinosaur semen story all wrong! Use the search feature next time and save me the time it took to type this rant about how bad ass I am because I have some serious cred on this forum. 

Damn Fatrav, you should know better.


----------



## zon233 (Apr 11, 2011)

I have the 153 t.rice and a size ten boot.. I'll never change it to anything else lol... With all the technology in boards ow a days a 153 can and will handle like a 157 so you can take it to the park and slash around all day too..


----------



## gauntlet09 (Feb 15, 2011)

Extremo said:


> How do you like riding a wide board?
> 
> I've been cramming my size 11 feet into size 10's for as long as I can remember, just so I can ride a reg size board. I'd like to go to 11's because it can get a little uncomfortable, but I've always been afraid that riding a wider board is going to have a significant difference in edge to edge transfer.


I wear an 11 and I've been riding wide boards for 15+ years. I can't speak for the difference in riding a wide vs regular (as I have no recent experience on a regular board) but I spend my time bombing pow, cliffs, steeps, trees, hard charging through whatever...and I've always felt like the wide board tanks its way through anything, is very stable, I never have to worry about my toes hitting the snow and washing out at high speed, and I've never had any trouble hauling ass through tight trees. I've never thought "if only my board wasn't so wide so I could transition edge-to-edge quicker."

But then again, I really don't know. Maybe it would make a big difference? Maybe I wouldn't have to work as hard at it? I'm 5'11" 175lbs riding a 159 wide K2 Slayblade btw.


----------



## Kesson (Nov 25, 2011)

In my opinion you'll have no problem with size 10's on the 157 T. Rice Pro but if you're concerned you could, depending on your weight, downsize to the 153. I wear size 11's and I've ridden normal and wide boards without problems but I prefer a mid wide as I feel like I get the best balance of responsiveness and stability. If you still have doubts and you think 25.8 is too wide you might want to look into the TRS 157 which is 25.3 at the waist. Slightly softer flex but if you're having concerns over the T Rice Pro being too much to handle it is worth looking into.


----------



## Ddale2 (Apr 13, 2020)

Hodgepodge said:


> Just to answer the original question, it's technically a midwide. 10 boots will be fine on it.
> 
> EDIT: I also feel like TR is really secretive about his other gear besides quiksilver and lib. i have no clue what kind of boots or bindings he rides.


I believe rice uses dc boots from an article i read. Could be wrong though


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

gauntlet09 said:


> I wear an 11 and I've been riding wide boards for 15+ years. I can't speak for the difference in riding a wide vs regular (as I have no recent experience on a regular board) but I spend my time bombing pow, cliffs, steeps, trees, hard charging through whatever...and I've always felt like the wide board tanks its way through anything, is very stable, I never have to worry about my toes hitting the snow and washing out at high speed, and I've never had any trouble hauling ass through tight trees. I've never thought "if only my board wasn't so wide so I could transition edge-to-edge quicker."
> 
> But then again, I really don't know. Maybe it would make a big difference? Maybe I wouldn't have to work as hard at it? I'm 5'11" 175lbs riding a 159 wide K2 Slayblade btw.


This guy was well ahead of the volume shift era


Ddale2 said:


> I believe rice uses dc boots from an article i read. Could be wrong though


How dare you


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Interesting thread though!


----------

